# Done for 2009



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a few pics of this year's effort. Finished it and took these pics just before the winds came and wiped out almost everything outside. Fortunately most was inside to prevent theft.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! That's one heck of a party you've got going on in your house! Looks great!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

*Done for 2009 part 2*

Hope I'm not violating any rules in a two part post. Wanted to show a few pics of what the wind blew away.










































Everything on the roof was blown off, including the coffin.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I know what you mean. Where I live, it is always very windy so I have to take extra precaution when I put everything up. Hope the wind didn't do any damage...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we had some 60 mph winds in mich luckly I had no damage a hat blew off my grave yard keeper but my neighbor brought it back


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, do you have enough bedrooms for all those guests?


I gotta believe that traffic slows WAY down as it passes your house. What a lot of fun things you have!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OMG your house is going to explode!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that winged skellie creature! Tell me it survived getting blown down:crykin:

Were you able to salvage the props?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I really hope the props weren't too badly damaged and are salvageable!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your house looked great before the wind storm. Hope you recovered everything and any damage can be repaired.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I repaired the coffin, nothing a little paint can't cover. Sadely, the winged skelly died a horrible death (again) being literally ripped to shreds. Both pirate cages also fell off the house, total losses.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I gotta believe that traffic slows WAY down as it passes your house. What a lot of fun things you have!


Its a lot of fun listening to traffic stop and hearing the commnets. People ring the bell all the time and ask if the can take pictures. Its really a lot of fun.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

wind dripped our banner,,,took our scarecrow right out of the ground. ripped some tombstones off the stakes...and toor down more plastic and wallpaper than we cared to fix...but we fixed it anyway

i feel ya man the wind blows haha


----------

